# Site Changes



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

z-family said:


> I'm just returning from camping...Is everyone else not seeing alot of the posts in the threads? I noticed the large threads like the Michigan Rally thread is missing alot of the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat, I have sent a pm out to Doug, hoping it is not my computer- I am so glad to have read this post.. I still can not read everything, but at least I know I am not alone.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Most everything seems to be working on my end.







EXCEPT "Buddies." I'm guessing "Friends" took their place.

Mark


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I have but 3 icons, don't get all the last posts since last signed on. I never had any buddies or friends, I did last night; haven't checked today. I don't have a place I can start a new topic (is it a hint). I am hoping the kinks are to be worked out, otherwise - it is not the way it was before, I am not computer savy though. amy


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I get a lot of missing graphics and photos. I see some, but about half (especially the emoticons) just appear as squares with "Xs" in them.

Mike


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Which skin are you all using? I'm not having many problems as you all are and I am using the IB.Board Pro skin.

I am also using IE7. What is your browser? You may also try to hit CTRL-F5.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I am also having the same problem. I was able to see the entire page yesterday while using a different computer without any problems. But now that I am using my home PC, I am having all sorts of problems. Another problem that I am having is that each page is loading VERY SSSLLLOOOWWW (using a cable connection). Anyone else having problems with speed?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Pages seem to load faster on my laptop. Only problem I'm having is can't post pictures, the gallery tab takes me right back to the home page. I'm sure Doug will get it worked out. Could be worse. At my job every time they "update " the system the system usually crashes off and on for about a week.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I can't view or post to gallery either...
Also I get a "pop-up" noise(notification) when
I click on anything...

MaeJae


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Not working for me can only see three of the eight post on this topic. The only thing that come up on the main page is the calender and the TT pole


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

z-family said:


> I'm just returning from camping...Is everyone else not seeing alot of the posts in the threads? I noticed the large threads like the Michigan Rally thread is missing alot of the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just getting back from a week camping and have the same problem. When I click on a thread I can only see the first three posts on a page, even though there are more there. The only way I could read all the posts in this thread was by hitting "Reply" and then the last 10 posts show up. The emoticons aren't showing up right either - 5 of 12 emoticons are showing up in the first box on the Reply page, and only about 1/4 show up when I click on the Show All button.



> Acadia Hiker Posted Today, 03:02 PM
> Which skin are you all using? I'm not having many problems as you all are and I am using the IB.Board Pro skin.
> 
> I am also using IE7. What is your browser? You may also try to hit CTRL-F5.


I tried all the board skin options and have the same problems on all of them. I also use IE7. Guess I'll try CTRL-F5 and see if that helps.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Tried CTRL-F5 - whatever that's supposed to do, it didn't help at all. <sigh>


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> I get a lot of missing graphics and photos. I see some, but about half (especially the emoticons) just appear as squares with "Xs" in them.
> 
> Mike


X2


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So you guys will know, the gallery is not currently active. There is a licensing renewal issue I have to resolve, and hopefully we will be able to get it up Monday or so.

The emoticons (smilies) did not all get transfered. This also will happen, but it's priority is not as high as some of the other issues.

The not being able to see all posts is the real head scratcher right now. For the life of me, I can't figure out why this would be an issue. Since it is spotty - some people have the problem, others don't - I suspect it will have to do with settings within the users own PC's (probably security or something that the new version does not like). Again, once tech support is open Monday morning, I will get on them about this. Hopefully it will be an issue they are familiar with, and can give us a quick fix.

In any case, I appreciate the patience everybody is showing. This sort of change never goes as smoothly as one would like, but we will get there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The not being able to see all posts is the real head scratcher right now. For the life of me, I can't figure out why this would be an issue. Since it is spotty - some people have the problem, others don't - I suspect it will have to do with settings within the users own PC's (probably security or something that the new version does not like).


That seems to be my case, I turned off my ZoneAlarm security software and now it loads correctly. Now I just have to figure out why!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

> z-family Posted Today, 10:44 PM
> well i turned back on my security suite and just disabled my web filter (parental control) and it works. so it is something in the web filtering part of the security program.
> 
> Rob


Hmmmm, my parental control filters were already turned off (no need for them) but the site isn't working right for me. FWIW, I use the McAfee Security Suite with firewall, virus protection, spyware detection, phishing detection and script scanning protection.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

No worries Mate!!!
Doug has the top dawg on top of the situation!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Went on my firewall ( I have EZ Armor Software ) shut off ad blocking and cookie control now everything is working ok.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whew! I'm glad I'm not having those kinds of problems, I don't think I'd ever figure out how to fix anything that was blocked by a firewall or web filter


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is great information guys! Thanks!
I'll try to get specifics from Invision in the morning, but it looks like we are on the right track!

Keep the problems and fixes coming.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> That seems to be my case, I turned off my ZoneAlarm security software and now it loads correctly. Now I just have to figure out why!!


I'm running ZoneAlarm Suites on my desktop too and was only getting half the post. I've got it set at the highest security levels and it worked fine with the board before. The site loads fine on my laptop and our other desktop - the one with ZA is the only one I have problems with. I'm running Kaspersky (a lot like ZA Suites) on my laptop and no problems with it. When I turn ZoneAlarm off I see all the post and the site loads faster. I changed some of the settings in ZA but so far it hasn't made any difference







guess I'm not changing the right ones.

If you come up with a solution with ZA please let me know!
Juleen


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The laptop works fine! Have Windows XP and Norton security.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

LabbyCampers said:


> I have but 3 icons, don't get all the last posts since last signed on. I never had any buddies or friends, I did last night; haven't checked today.


I can be your buddie + your friend...I'm sure others would like to be buddies/friends also...Here, you are NOT alone







 (I had to do it!!!)


----------

